# COLOR OF EVIL, new release on police thrillers.



## arodera (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi, friends!!

It is a pleasure to participate again in this fantastic forum. Especially when I have great news to announce to all its users.

I am a Spanish writer who began publishing on Amazon in 2011. Due to the international success of my novels, both in America and Spain or other European countries, I have achieved some of my dreams. And finally, in the coming weeks, one of those goals become a reality .

Thomas & Mercer, the imprint of Amazon Publishing specializes in thrillers and mystery novels, published the English version of my police thriller El color de la maldad (Spanish Edition). His final title will be Color of Evil and its global release in paper, ebook and audiobook, will take place on June 24.



*SYNOPSIS:*

When the daughter of a prominent politician and her boyfriend disappear, officials suspect foul play. Seasoned inspector Francisco Bermejo and rookie brainiac Pablo Roncero team up to investigate, but their hope for an open-and-shut case quickly crumbles. They are on the trail of a serial killer--one whose motivations are as mysterious as the horrific, elaborate tableaus he leaves behind as clues.

Bermejo and Roncero must overcome their differences, a byzantine bureaucracy, and the distraction of a beautiful journalist as they race across Spain in pursuit of the murderer. They can only guess where he will strike next--and with the gruesome game the killer's playing, guesswork is not nearly good enough.

_Two detectives race across Spain in pursuit of a serial killer whose motives are as mysterious as the elaborate, macabre scenes he leaves behind. A heart-racing psychological thriller in the tradition of Patricia Cornwel._

I invite all of you to know the fanpage of "Color of evil", new police release on Amazon, available in presale on Amazon:

https://www.facebook.com/colorofevil

Thank you very much and best regards.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you are, no doubt, already aware of, so please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread.  )

KBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## arodera (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome, Ann. Although English is not my mother tongue, I think I fully understand the instructions for use of this forum. However, if I have any questions, I will contact you.

Best regards.


----------



## arodera (Aug 4, 2011)

A new post in my blog (written in Spanish), with more details about the next release of "COLOR OF EVIL".

http://vivenciasdeunescritornovel.blogspot.com.es/2014/05/color-of-evil-is-coming-soon.html


Best regards.


----------



## arodera (Aug 4, 2011)

In its fanpage you can also find own pictures about real scenarios of the novel:

https://www.facebook.com/colorofevil

Readers reviews about COLOR OF EVIL:

"Excellent book. Full of drama and suspense the would make you keep reading after you finished."
"What an amazing suspense that was! In my opinion this is one of the best suspense book I read in a long time. I did enjoy immensely all the intrigues, the corporate espionage,the infidelities, the murders committed by the least expected person. That what made it like a game of chess. I couldn't read it fast enough to guess who's done it. I will definitely seek some other books written by Armando Rodera. Very interesting to say the least."
"From beginning to end is a captivating novel, especially if you like thriller. You will discover that it is an original storyline, if you follow closely the development of the novel. It is interesting at every turn, you will get not bored."
"Amazing! It keeps you interested from the beginning to the end. Do no read it before going to bed. You cannot stop reading the book, you want to know what is next."
"Very good story! Creative, provoking to read, and ver well researched. I enjoyed it very much and ready to look for some more from this author."
"I enjoyed the book, each chapter was very entertained...I was in suspense. Excellent! Thanks. I will read it again.....and again...."

Only two days to go!! Check it out!!

http://myBook.to/ColorofEvil


----------



## arodera (Aug 4, 2011)

After a month since its launch, 'Color of evil' is a featured thriller in its categories: Mystery and International Crime and Police Procedural in Kindle Store from USA, UK and Canada.

Here you are the first review in an american blog, a great and fantastic review. The odd thing is I've never seen even a single episode of 'Criminal minds'...

http://gabixlerreviews-bookreadersheaven.blogspot.com.es/2014/07/color-of-evil-by-armando-rodera-would.html


Best regards.


----------

